# welcher Macbook pro?



## seyjo (26. August 2014)

Hallo.
erstmal ne kleine Info zu mir:
Bin 25 Jahre alt, nach meiner Ausbildung und paar Jahre Berufserfahrung habe ich mich entschlossen mein Fachabi nachzuholen.
Dies habe ich recht gut Juni/Juli geschafft und ab September fängt mein Studium Betriebswirtschaft Wirtschaftspsychologie an.

Nun, mein Vater möchte mir einen Mac kaufen, so als kleine Belohnung, doch bin ich nicht ganz sicher.
Bisher haben wir uns auf den 13" Retina, mit 2,6Ghz, 8GB Ram und 256 SSD geeinigt, der alleine kostet schon 1500€, was mir glaube mehr weh tut als meinem Vater - auch wenn er zahlt.
Er hat nun oft genug gefragt, ob ich nicht mehr brauche, besseren CPU, mehr Ram etc.
An sich gerne, alles drauf was drauf geht... wenn da der Preis nicht wäre. Ich möchte meinen Vater da nicht zu sehr belasten, darum frage ich euch.

Was ich am PC mache:
Ich arbeite sehr viel mit Photoshop, kleine Referenz:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/xavfannt2fujh02/AACrW1OapDsUhcSfujY7HlSja?dl=0

-Dazu male ich ab und an in Ps(je nach Phase mal mehr mal weniger)
-Bearbeite Fotos - an sich nur die .jpgs, da ich keinen RAW Entwickler habe, sollte aber bald folgen.
-Programmiere etwas

der Mac soll zu all denen Dingen funktionieren, plus als Begleitgut fürs Studium/Bahn dienen.
Momentan überlege ich Photoshop gegen Sketch3, Pixelmotor(?) und andere zu ersetzen (hab ne CS2 Version, also Neuanschaffung von PC wäre notwendig)

Mein momentaner PC:

intel Core i5 m488 mit 2,67Ghz
http://ark.intel.com/products/52952/Intel-Core-i5-480M-Processor-3M-Cache-2_66-GHz
4GB Ram
Radeon HD6370M

Mit meinem Rechner komm ich an sich recht gut klar.
Ab und an schmiert er ab, wenn ich die gefühlt 200. Ebene in PC auf habe, hört man das Werk rattern, wird langsam etc.
Sind Browser, PC und Simulatoren an, so merkt man schon ab und an, das mein PC etwas überfordert ist.
ansonsten gibts nicht viel zu meckern über das Gerät.
PS habe ich momentan 70% Ram zugeteilt...

Nun, die Frage: wird der Mac mir reichen?
Der Prozessor ist ja von der GHZ gleich - ist er jedoch trotzdem schneller? Soll ich lieber den 2.8er nehmen(merkt man da was) oder gleich den i7 für 300€ mehr... macht das Sinn?

Sind 8GB ok? klar, 16 ist immer besser, kann man selber günstiger nachrüsten beim Macbook?


Danke


----------



## Anna Bolika (27. August 2014)

Da dir ja niemand antwortet, möchte ich dir wenigstens mal meine Idee mitteilen:

Wenn dein "alter" Rechner noch prima funktioniert, warum behälst du ihn dann nicht als stationären PC. Ich bin kein Apple-Jünger und mehr oder weniger spontan dazu gekommen, weil ich ein iPhone hatte und mein alter Laptop dabei war, den Geist aufzugeben, bevor Windows 8 rauskam (auf was ich damals noch warten wollte, Heute wäre das evtl. anders 

Jedenfalls hab ich mich damals 2012 in ein MacBook Air verliebt. Das hat zwar kein CD-Laufwerk. Braucht aber auch kaum noch jemand. Ist aber sehr leicht und ich kann es sehr empfehlen. Auch ich nutze Photoshop und Dreamweaver darauf. Spiele allerdings nicht.

Mein Tipp also: Behalte deinen stationären PC - darauf wirst du immer besser Grafiken bearbeiten können, als auf einem Laptop. Zum Herumtragen würde ich mir ein MacBook Air besorgen. Falls du auch ein iPad zu Hause hast, wirst du danach feststellen, dass du es nie mehr benutzt.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (27. August 2014)

Hi,
den Unterschied von 2,6 auf 2,8 merkst du nicht wirklich vorallem bei der Preisdifferenz der beiden.
Der i7 würde dann schon mehr Sinn machen. Aber wenn du mit Photoshop arbeitest dann ist Arbeitsspeicher und eine vernünftige Grafikkarte und ne fette Festplatte, je nachdem was du mit PS machst bzgl. Auslagerungsdate, wichtiger.
Arbeitsspeicher nachrüsten ist beim Mac nicht mehr. Die Laptops sind inzwischen geklebt und du musst die Dinger einschicken wenn irgendwas ist.
Das dumme ist das der Arbeitspeicher von Apple direkt fast mit Gold aufzuwiegen ist.
ich verwende den Mac inzwischen eigentlich nur wegen dem OS weniger wegen dem tollen Aussehen.

Wenn du mit Sketch 3 Arbeiten willst dann musst du einen Mac nehmen den das Prog gibt es nicht für Windows.
Aber bedenke das du mit Sketch nicht Photoshop ersetzen kannst. Ich habe heir im Forum zu dem Thema auch mal meinen Kommentar abgelassen .

Ich habe noch ein 17" Macbook Pro. welches durch die 17" ideal zum tagtäglichen Arbeiten geeignet ist. 
Da ist natürlich ein kleiner Bildschirm ungenügend. Aber diesen klotz rumzutragen ist natürlich nicht ohne .
Aber das Ding hat damals auch 2500 Euro gekostet. Und das tut echt weh .

Grüße


----------



## seyjo (28. August 2014)

Danke für die bisherigen antworten.
Naja mein "stationären PC" ist nen 15,7" laptop...

Auf die idee mit dem macbook air bin ich auch schon gekommen, da könnte mein Vater bissi spaaren, ich kann die Vorteile des macs nutzen (wegen export von apps) - das ding ist, um da gescheite Leistung zu habem, hat man sich für den gleichen Preis Men 13" gekauft. ..
Schwer alles...


----------

